# Shot "Glasses"



## Sappheiros (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'm going to be switching from pen turning to make a gift for a friend of mine.  I thought they would like shot glasses.  I've never used my lathe for anything other than pens and I'm not sure how I would go about this.  I do have the pen vise lathe chuck and I thought I could buy the stopper blanks to do it.  Any tips or tricks or downright advice?

Thanks! :redface:
Avi


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 16, 2015)

Sappheiros said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'm going to be switching from pen turning to make a gift for a friend of mine.  I thought they would like shot glasses.  I've never used my lathe for anything other than pens and I'm not sure how I would go about this.  I do have the pen vise lathe chuck and I thought I could buy the stopper blanks to do it.  Any tips or tricks or downright advice?
> 
> Thanks! :redface:
> Avi




Do you have any photos of others you are trying to imitate??? I am sure you are not talking real shot glasses where alcohol is part of the equation, right???


----------



## hanau (Nov 16, 2015)

You tube has videos on making shot glasses


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, I was thinking about making the shot glasses to be used for alcohol.  Would acrylic be bad for that?  Wood?  Trustone?


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 16, 2015)

Sappheiros said:


> Well, I was thinking about making the shot glasses to be used for alcohol.  Would acrylic be bad for that?  Wood?  Trustone?



What ever material you decide to use, you need to be certain that it, and any finish you use, is food safe.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 16, 2015)

Not to be a downer but have you ever seen a shot glass out of acrylic or wood. Alcohol would draw and mix toxins. Our acrylic is not the same as plastic cups. Maybe I am off base here but I have never seen it and surely would not want to drink from it. Now if you are talking metal than that is different. If you are doing for a decorative purpose than sure go for it. Good luck.

May I ask what got you thinking shot glasses for a gift???  Many other items you can do.

If you want to stay on the alcohol theme you an make them a bottle cap pen or a pen with different alcohol labels. You could make them wine stoppers. You can take that theme and cast some drink coasters with caps or labels. You can make a bar themed clock. Or you can make wine glasses with wood stems. or acrylic stems. You could take plain shot glasses and make a liner so that the glass fits in it. Those would look cool.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 16, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Not to be a downer but have you ever seen a shot glass out of acrylic or wood. Alcohol would draw and mix toxins. Our acrylic is not the same as plastic cups...
> 
> May I ask what got you thinking shot glasses for a gift???  Many other items you can do.



You make a good point.  Well, let's just say my friend likes to imbibe.  I suppose a safer option would be to make a bottle stopper and a corkscrew.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 16, 2015)

I believe Penn State makes a combo stopper and corkscrew.  The cork screw goes inside the stopper.  Not sure if it is stainless or not.  Stainless stopper is preferred.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 16, 2015)

Avi,
Here is a cool gift you can make for them.
Buy 10-Piece Pour Spout Kit with Blank Variety Pack at Woodcraft.com


----------



## MrPukaShell (Nov 16, 2015)

How about wood with a glass insert?


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 16, 2015)

Sappheiros said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a downer but have you ever seen a shot glass out of acrylic or wood. Alcohol would draw and mix toxins. Our acrylic is not the same as plastic cups...
> ...




Not sure if you saw my editing on that post. I did mention a few other ideas that may interest you there. It was just mentioned by Randy about corkscrews. On that line you can make bottle openers with any materials. They sell those kits too. Or you can take a rifle cartridge and make a bottle opener. That has been done before. I can go on but you get the drift.

http://www.rockler.com/chrome-bottle-opener-turning-kit


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the great ideas!  I'll have to think about it for now.


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 16, 2015)

Try a Google search. Just saw a lot of info. How about using a Jack Daniels Blank... I think they will hold whiskey...


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 16, 2015)

Why wouldn't a CA finish be safe for alcohol?  It is plastic after all.
Just be sure not to use Shellac since it is made with alcohol and will be dissolved.  I have one I made from end grain about 6 months ago from red oak.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 17, 2015)

Avi,
There is a way you can use wood and have the interior finished in a food and alcohol safe finish... I haven't in a while, but when I made wood goblets, I "paint" the inside with a plexiglas solution... take pieces of plexiglas (make sure it's plexi - not lexan) and put it in a jar, then cover the pieces with acetone, shake it and let it sit for a few days, shaking regularly... the plexi will dissolve in the acetone and make a paintable solution...the acetone will flash off and leave a plexiglas coating.... you'll need to sand between coats as the first one will raise grain some, but after two or three you should get a smooth finish.   I keep a jar of the solution on my shelf... if it starts to thicken just add a little more acetone.


----------



## vakmere (Nov 17, 2015)

Whiskey is made in wood casks. Jim Beam, Jack Daniels and the like. Why would that be any different?


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2015)

vakmere said:


> Whiskey is made in wood casks. Jim Beam, Jack Daniels and the like. Why would that be any different?




Coopering of barrels is an art and only certain oak woods are used and aged properly for the use of this. Over time barrels can not be used because the toxins start to leech into the alcohol. A glass will be subjected to constant washing thus washing away the protective coating. Now you can coat them with beeswax to add a layer of protection from toxins and leaching into the wood. 

Some people say that basically all finishes are food safe after they dry and cure such as salad bowel finishes or polyurethanes. But again they can be subject to chipping and splintering. It just is not a risk I would want to take. 

As I mentioned make a sleeve for the glass from any material and leave it just short of the drinking lip. This would look cool and be safe.

Has it been done, well it has been done for beer mugs but again not something I would want to try. Maybe do a little more research and see if there is a finish that can hold up and you can start a new trend. Woods such as bamboo or maple maybe viable options. Never say never.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 17, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> Avi,
> 
> I like your technique with the Plexi.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > Avi,
> ...


----------



## hanau (Nov 17, 2015)

Coat the inside with Art Resin
Clear Epoxy Resin Kits - ArtResin

Find answers to all your ArtResin questions here in our resin FAQ
#4

fda
CFR - Code of Federal Regulations Title 21


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Avi, check out you-tube for Robbiethewoodturner videos, he has a couple of videos that might be just what your looking for. He's made shot glasses and even a small coopers barrel, if it's not what your looking for, maybe it will give you a couple of ideas. Good luck.
Len


----------



## Heartwoodturning (Nov 17, 2015)

I think to do this I would take a piece of food safe wood such as sycamore and turn it to the required shape.  I would bore a hole into it with a forstner bit or you could use a lathe setup. I might drill the hole first i'm not sure as I haven't put too much thought into this yet.  Put a straight walled shot glass in the hole.  You won't need to put a finish on it but maybe Chestnut Food Safe Oil - Oil Finishes - Stains & Finishing - Fixing, Gluing & Finishing | Axminster Tools & Machinery would work.  If you don't put a finish on it sand it to be smoother than the fonz as it will add to the feel of the item.  I have to make one of these now.  I'll try to get one done before the end of the month.

Useful reference for food safe wood:

Food Safe Wood - Woodworkers Institute - Forums

This is interesting too: http://www.hannaby.com/turn-a-goblet.html


----------



## MikeinSC (Nov 17, 2015)

You would need a food safe epoxy.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 17, 2015)

I ended up just going for the bottle opener and stopper with the trustone blanks.  The rest will go on the back burner for now.  I am excited to see what else I can make, though.  Great forum here!


----------

